# Hechtsicheres Flourocarbon-Vorfach selber bauen



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Titel sagt ja schon, worum es geht. Im Angelladen habe ich leider nicht alles gefunden.
Welches Flouro (1mm dick), welche Wirbel (auch für Spinner etc geeignet am besten) welche Snaps und welche Quetschhülsen würdet ihr empfehlen?
Habe bisher nie Vorfächer sebst gebaut, mir aber sagen lassen, dass man gerade bei Kleinkram wie Wirbeln und Snaps aufpassen muss, dass man nicht auf Mist setzt.


Und - Achtung Anfängerfrage - ist es eigentlich kein Problem, dass das Vorfach dann vermutlich mehr Tragkraft hat als die Hauptschnur? Für die Prüfung lernt man ja, dass dieses immer etwas weniger Tragkraft haben sollte.

Bisher habe ich nur mit fertigen Stahlvorfächern gefischt. Youtube hat mich jetzt auf dieen Trichter gebracht.

Danke im Voraus.

Edit:
Jetzt höre ich gerade, dass man das dicke Flouro nur für sehr schwere Köder nutzen sollte. 
Wie sehr versaue ich mir denn die Möglichkeit auf Barsche, wenn ich mit 11/12kg Stahlvorfach fische?


----------



## Orothred (12. Oktober 2021)

Und warum muss es unbedingt Fluoro sein? Am Ende beißts der Hecht dann doch durch.....bei Hechtgefahr bleibt man doch am Besten einfach bei Stahl/Titan....

Was Quetschhülsen, Snaps und "Wirbel" angeht:

_*Jenzi Quetschhülsen*_
*Jenzi No-Knot Verbinder
Spro Snaps*


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Oktober 2021)

In meinen Augen gibt es keine hechtsichere Fluorcarbonschnur, da muß du dann schon auf erheblich dicker als 1 mm gehen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung, Stahl ist bei Hecht nicht abschreckend und viel sicherer.


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich will da jetzt nicht widersprechen, weil ich dafür einach nicht qualifiziert genug bin, aber auf Youtube hört man halt sehr verschiedenes.

Also mal so herum:

Wenn ich derzeit angel, dann immer mit der gleichen Rute, weil ich nur die eine habe. WG von 19-76g. Da die Rute dafür am ehesten geeignet ist, versuche in Hechgewässern zu fischen, freue mich aber natürlich erstmal über alles, was beißt. Barsche sind ja zudem auch einfach sehr lecker.

Die Schnur ist eine geflochtene und sollte so 15kg Tragkraft haben. Wenn potentiell Barsche oder Hechte beißen, bin ich also mit dem genannten Stahlvorfach schon richtig unterwegs?

Wenn ich mal an Abschnitten im Rhein oder Kanal, wo quasi keine Hechte sind, unterwegs bin, kann ich dann ja auch ein dünneres Flouro nehmen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Orothred (12. Oktober 2021)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> aber auf Youtube hört man halt sehr verschiedenes.



Und tatsächlich viel Blödsinn ;-)

Bei Hechtgefahr -> Stahl oder ähnliches, allein schon des "Eigenschutzes" wegen. Auf Probleme mit dem Tierschutzgesetz wegen nicht waidgerechtem Verhalten hat glaub ich niemand Lust.....

Wenn du Hechte tatsächlich zu 100% ausschließen kannst, dann kannst du auch Fluoro nehmen. Ich sehe allerdings keinen Voteil zum Stahl oder ähnlichem....


----------



## Bilch (12. Oktober 2021)




----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Gut. Dann bleibe ich einfach wie gehabt beim Stahl, wo es Hechte gibt. Und da ich damit bei einem von bisher zwei mageren Angelausflügen (evtl folgt dieses WE der dritte) bereits drei Barsche landen konnte, scheint die Scheuchwirkung ja auch zumindest nicht bei 100% zu liegen.

Vielen Dank euch. Gerade als Anfänger lässt man sich ja doch noch ein wenig verunsichern. Vor allem, wenn man nicht ans Wasser kommt und somit mehr nachdenkt als wirklich angelt.


----------



## hanzz (12. Oktober 2021)

jkc hat es glaub diesen Sommer bildlich mal gezeigt






						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Mensch Männers, da hat es ja wieder richtig gerummst hier.  Allen Glücklichen ein dickes Petri zu den teils wirklich tollen Fischen. Fetter Hecht, toller Aal, Stachelfisch und Schleimbolzen. Herrlich.  tomxxxtom Geile Bilder mit dem fliegenden Köderthumbsup  Ich werde mich morgen früh mit ein...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Oktober 2021)

Du angelst in meinen Augen sehr (zu) Robust auf Hecht. 
Ein 19g bis 76g Rute = Köder?
Die meisten Hechte, egal wie gross, werden mit wesentlich kleineren Ködern gefangen. 
Wenn man eine weiche Rute nutzt, nimmt die viel im Drill auf, und um so feiner kann man Angeln. 
Ein dünner Stahl hat nach meiner Erfahrung weniger Scheuchwirkung als ein 1mm FC. Barsche fängt man damit auch. 
Meine Hechtruten haben alle um die 5-25g. Im stark Strömenden Rhein evtl. einen ticken stärker. 
Mann soll ihn ja müde drillen und nicht stur gegen seinen Willen ans Ufer kurbeln, und dann noch an dem Zeug raus heben können.


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Bei der Beratung im ANgelladen beim Erstkauf ist eben diese Rute rausgekommen. Der Plan ist auch, noch eine feinere dazu zu kaufen. Allerdings muss das wohl bis um Weihnachten rum warten. 

Du hast jedenfalls insofern Recht, als dass meine Köder bis jetzt alle sehr am unteren Ende des angegebenen WG liegen. Was ich bei den zwei Angelausflügen schon gemerkt habe, ist, dass ich schwerere Köder weiter rauswerfen kann. So ein leichter Wobbler fliegt einfach richtig schlecht. Ein großer Blinker oder ein Spinmad fliegt viel besser. Auch Spinner sind sehr leicht.

Mit Gufi habe ich noch nicht viel gefischt. Kann ich da bedenkenlos schwerer Jigköpfe draufziehen, auch wenn der Gufi nicht unbedingt riesig ist?


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2021)

19-76gr ist ja schon nen ordentliches Spektrum an Wurfgewicht.

welche Rute ist es denn?


----------



## FischFreund84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Quantum Drive 270.

Mir ist auch klar, dass es andere Eigenschaften einer Rute gibt als nur das WG, allerdings kann ich das quasi null einschätzen, weil ich kaum mal eine andere Rute in der Hand hatte.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Meine Hechtruten haben alle um die 5-25g.


Das mag so sein, ist aber sicher nicht repräsentativ.

Je nach Gewässer wiegen da die Jigköpfe allein schon mehr, vom Gummifisch ganz zu schweigen.  Effzett in Hechtgröße wiegen auch schon 30 - 45g.

Wenn der Händler nem Anfänger so ein Rütchen als Hechtgerät verkauft hätte, wäre das m.E. nicht seriös gewesen.

Aus meiner Sicht passt die Rute schon ganz gut, wenn die Aktion auch noch auf die bevorzugte Angelart abgestimmt ist.



FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Kann ich da bedenkenlos schwerer Jigköpfe draufziehen, auch wenn der Gufi nicht unbedingt riesig ist?


Kommt immer auf die Situation an.

Starke Strömung, tiefes Wasser, weite Würfe erfordern eher schwere Köpfe. Irgendwann geht das dann aber an die Laufeigenschaften des Köders. 
Die richtige Balance gilt es dann rauszufinden,


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Meine Hechtruten haben alle um die 5-25g. Im stark Strömenden Rhein evtl. einen ticken stärker.
> Mann soll ihn ja müde drillen und nicht stur gegen seinen Willen ans Ufer kurbeln, und dann noch an dem Zeug raus heben können.


Die bayrische Denkart?
Einen solchen platt gedrillten Hecht kannst du dann auch nur Abschlagen!
Meine Barschspinne hat ca.27gr. und eine Hechtspinne fängt bei ca.50gr. Wg an, kann aber auch 150gr.Wg haben, je nach Ködergröße.
Mit kräftigeren Ruten bekommt man dann auch einen kurzen Drill hin, wonach der Fisch noch Überlebenschancen hat, gilt besonders im sommerwarmen Gewässer.
Ich finde es übrigens lächerlich, wenn man sich als gestandener Angler am Endlosdrill erfreuen kann!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die bayrische Denkart?


Ich denke nicht, dass diese Denkart regional bedingt ist.

Wie zügig und schonend jemand bei Drill, Landung, Abhaken etc. agiert, hat m.E. nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun.

Soll auch Leute geben, die mit relativ feinem Gerät zügig drillen können.

Ich selber bevorzuge eher ein Setup am oberen Level, da ich damit gut zurecht komme und mich auch damit für etwaige Extremsituationen besser gewappnet fühle.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Du angelst in meinen Augen sehr (zu) Robust auf Hecht.
> Ein 19g bis 76g Rute = Köder?
> Die meisten Hechte, egal wie gross, werden mit wesentlich kleineren Ködern gefangen.
> Wenn man eine weiche Rute nutzt, nimmt die viel im Drill auf, und um so feiner kann man Angeln.
> ...


Moin, also so einen Beitrag einem bekennenden Neuling unterzujubeln ist ja schon fast eine Frechheit.
Eine Rute mit einem maximalen WG von rund 80g passt sehr gut zum Hechtangeln, wenn ich nur eine Rute nutzen dürfte und nicht Big-Bait-bekloppt wäre, wäre das auch genau meine Wahl und auch bezüglich Ködergröße widerspreche ich vehement.
Meiner Ansicht nach darf sich unter 40, 50g Gewicht nichts Hechtköder nennen und selbst darauf gibt's regelmäßig 30er Schnippis.
An den TE: Sowohl Rute als auch Stahlvorfach kannst Du ohne Bedenken oder Zweifel beibehalten.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Meine Hechtruten haben alle um die 5-25g. Im stark Strömenden Rhein evtl. einen ticken stärker.
> Mann soll ihn ja müde drillen und nicht stur gegen seinen Willen ans Ufer kurbeln, und dann noch an dem Zeug raus heben können.


Diese WG-Angabe über das obere Aktionsviertel der Spinnrute sagt rein garnichts darüber aus, wie stark die Rute wirklich im unteren für den Drill maßgeblichen Dreiviertel ist. Tatsächlich ist es bei sommerlichen kleinen 10g Wobblern ja naheliegend.
Und wie immer hängt es von der Gewässer-Hindernissituation ab, und auch von der Konstitution der jeweiligen Hechte.

Leider sind heute sehr verbreitet recht schwache Hechte anzutreffen, das ist leider so.  Und primär den Abwassern anzulasten.

Zur Kernfrage: Ein dünnes Stahlvorfach ist fast immer erfolgreicher am Fisch als ein wirklich sehr dickes "sicheres" FC Vorfach, und zudem Durchbiss-sicherer, weil es viel besser zwischen die Zähne nach unten rutscht.
Dafür gibt es viele Materialmöglichkeiten und es lohnt sich an seinen eigenen Gewässern mit der spezifischen Scheuchwirkung zu experimentieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Oktober 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leider sind heute sehr verbreitet recht schwache Hechte anzutreffen, das ist leider so.



Die Hechte passen sich solidarisch dem BIP an.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Oktober 2021)

Da war der alte bayerische Hase aber wieder frech.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2021)

Und jetzt?
Ich hatte diese Saison 2 Fische von 105 und 112 cm, die abgerissene Köder mit sich rum geschleppt haben.
Klaro kann man mit leichtem Gerät und kleinen Ködern Hechte fangen, auch große. Es geht aber auch anders und gerade für Neueinsteiger ist das nicht die beste Methode.

Grüße JK


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Oktober 2021)

95% aller gefangenen Hechte liegen zwischen welchen Größen?! 
Hingegen sinkt die Bissausbeute bei großen Ködern und schwerem Gerät um wie viel %. Nur mal zur Info.
Genau so wenig sage ich, dass man mit Großen Ködern und schwerem Gerät nix fängt. Selbst auf Wallerköder verirrt sich ab und an mal ein Hecht oder Zander.
So fein wie möglich, so grob als nötig.
Ausserdem habe ich geschrieben, dass ich auch gröber begonnen habe und erst über die Jahre feiner wurde.
Und schon gar nicht steht da, dass ich behaupte, der Angelladen habe ihn falsch beraten. 
Gebe lediglich wieder, wie ich das mittlerweile mache und das sehr sachlich.
Also kommt runter.

... Frech sind hier andere.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2021)

Nun zickt euch doch nicht an Männer.
Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit beim Angeln.
Wer fängt hat recht!

Man kann mit kleinen und großen Ködern Hechte fangen und wenn man keine Hinderniss im Wasser hat, auch mit feinem Gerät erfolgreich drillen!
Noch wichtiger ist es doch, erstmal hungrige Fische zu finden.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> 95% aller gefangenen Hechte liegen zwischen welchen Größen?!


Das dürfte auf das Gewässer und den jeweiligen Angler ankommen.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hingegen sinkt die Bissausbeute bei großen Ködern und schwerem Gerät um wie viel %.


Schwer zu sagen, aber das ist i.d.R, ja erwünscht. Man kann m.E. neben anderen Dingen in der Tat auch durch die Köder/Gerätewahl die Bissfrequenz und den Fang kleinerer Hechte deutlich vermindern.
Manche mögen halt eher Klasse, andere eher Masse, manche nehmen es wie es kommt.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt keine allgemeingültige Wahrheit beim Angeln.


Das denke ich mir auch regelmäßig.

Und das macht die Sache auch so spannend.


----------



## Snâsh (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich schließe mich dem Professor Tinca an. Hört doch auf euch anzugiften. 
Es ist wie immer eine Frage der persönlichen Erfahrung, dem Können und dem Gewässer.
Ich lande auch jeden Hecht vom Boot auf einem See mit UL-Geschirr. Was soll der denn auch schon groß machen?
Im zugewucherten Tümpel mit Totholz, Seerosen und am besten noch ganz viel Schilf sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus. Wer da nicht mit "Brachial"-Geschirr fischt, fischt nicht wirklich überlegt und geht die Gefahr ein den Fisch zu verlieren.
Ich selber fische fast nur noch Baitcaster auf Hecht mit nem schönen 0,25er geflochtenen Tau und Stahl. Der letzte Meterhecht hat kurz vor den Füßen gebissen und war nach 17 Sek. aus dem Wasser. Ist am Rhein am Buhnenkopf aber auch nötig  Wenn der in die Hauptströmung kommt, ist er weg.


----------



## thanatos (19. Oktober 2021)

ganz kurz und schmerzlos  - wenn Hechte da sind Stahl und sonst nix - wie stark ist dem persönlichem
Stil anzupassen .
Mein letzter Fehler - habe meine 1er Mepsspinner an ein 4 Kg Kevlarvorfach gehängt nein
außer den Barschen hat auch ein guter Hecht zugefasst - und weg war mein schöner Erfolgsspinner .
War echte Nachlässigkeit von mir da mein Standardstahlvorfach auch nur 5 Kg trägt (knotbar )
Gerade beim Spinnangeln hat jeder seine Methode mit der er zurecht kommt - keiner sollte 
daher meinen nur - Ich - mache alles richtig .


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> wenn Hechte da sind Stahl und sonst nix





thanatos schrieb:


> keiner sollte daher meinen nur - Ich - mache alles richtig .




Aber Du hast schon recht: Stahl ist die sichere Bank. Ich als Gelegenheitsraubfischamateur bin immer wieder aufs Neue erstaunt, wie fein und geschmeidig modernes Stahlmaterial für vorfächer ist und wie einfach es sich verarbeiten lässt. Das hat mit den gruseligen, fetten Trossen von einst nichts mehr zu tun. Diese schrecklichen Dinger spuken oft noch in den Köpfen (und Regalen) herum, am besten noch dick grün ummantelt und vorne und hinten mit riesigen aber billigen Wirbelkarabinern versehen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Oktober 2021)

Auch wenn ich dafür wieder Prügel beziehe, ich traue dem Stahl eher weniger, als einem dicken Hardmono und kann die unkritische Lobhuddelei auf den Stahl und den undifferenzierten Hate auf Mono, nicht nachvollziehen!

Sichtbarkeit, Scheuchwirkung spielt dabei für mich nahezu keine Rolle, gleichwohl die meisten Angler monofile Polyamidschnüre einzig deshalb verwenden.
Hechte interessiert es nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung in 75% der Fälle überhaupt nicht, welche Farbe das Vorfach hat, ob es dünn oder dick ist.
Manche würden noch zubeißen, wenn der Köder, halbwegs frei beweglich, direkt an einen Holzbalken genagelt wäre.
Die restlichen 25% entfallen auf Hechte, die etwas weg von der Norm sind(warum auch immer) und mehrheitlich auf sehr große Exemplare mit "Lebenserfahrung" oder bereits schlechter Erfahrung (C&R).
Die enorm geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Stahlvorfach schlechter zu fangen, als mit Hardmono oder FC wäre für mich keine Motivation zur Nutzung letzterer.
Alleine die Haltbarkeit, die bei Stahl fälschlicherweise immer nur auf die Durchbeißresistenz reduziert wird, ohne andere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen, ist für mich der Grund warum ich beim gezielten Angeln auf Großfisch (Hecht, Zander, Waller) seit ein paar Jahren lieber Mono nehme.

Meine Sicht dazu:

Stahl:
+ 100% gegen Durchbiss sicher
+ sehr vielseitig (je nach Ausführung super weich oder steif, für jeden Anwendungsfall)
+ lineare Tragkraft bei gleichem Durchmesser, meist über der von monofilen Materialien (ideal beim Barschangeln, wenn Hechte auch vorkommen)

- ist die Quetschhülsenzange nicht tip top in Schuss und der Druck beim Quetschen nicht perfekt gewählt, gibt's bei Stahl zwei häufige Probleme:
                  Problem 1:
                  zu schwach gequetscht => Crimpung sieht gut aus, aber bei kräftigem Zug oder nach einer Schockbelastung (z.B. Kopfschlag einer Hechtdame) geht das                                                                     Vorfach auf => Fisch weg
                  Problem 2:
                  zu stark gequetscht/"übercrimpt" => durch zu starken Druck wurde das Stahlvorfach in der Crimphülse vorgeschädigt, alternativ durch Überkreuzung in                          der Crimphülse => Vorfachbruch + Fischverlust

- vergleichsweise teuer, wenn es was taugt
- gesteigerte Anfälligkeit für Knicke und Bruch durch selbige
- Bruchlast bei Schockbelastung sinkt bei Stahl *bis auf ein Zehntel* der linearen Tragkraftangabe => real in der Praxis, reißt ein Stahlvorfach, das mit einer Tragkraft von 12 kg beworben wurde, bei heftigen Schlägen, in aller Regel bei einer Schockzugbelastung von gerade einmal 4,5 kg (Ich habe das mal bei einem Verpackungsmittelherstellerbetrieb mit verschiedenen Fertigstahlvorfächern unterschiedlicher Marken, Samstags getestet => schockierend zu sehen)
- keine nennenswerte Dehnung (mag man gut oder schlecht finden)
- schneidet und kann bei den Fischen zu üblen Verletzungen an der Kiefer- und Kiemenpartie führen

Hardmono:
+ nicht knickanfällig
+ günstig
+ deutlich einfacher zu crimpen, weniger empfindlich bei zu viel Druck oder unpräziser Zange
+ Bruchlast bei Schockbelastung nur etwa 50% unter der linearen Tragkraft
+ schneidet nicht ein => geringere Verletzungsgefahr für den Fisch
+puffert und schützt die dehnungsarme geflochtene Hauptschnur vor Bruch bei Schockbelastung (Kopfschläge, Sprünge...)
- sehr dick, da beim Angeln auf Hecht im Durchmesser erst ab ~0,9mm
- vergleichsweise steif
- muss nach dem Fang und vor dem Weiterangeln häufiger auf Beschädigungen überprüft werden, als Stahlvorfächer
- bei Hechten und nur bei Süßwasserhechten nicht 100% durchbisssicher!
Hier sollte man aber die Kirche im Dorf lassen!
Weltweit wird mit monofilen Vorfächern in den Weltmeeren  erfolgreich Jagd auf zähnestarrende Fische gemacht, ohne ständige Fischverluste.
Und ja, unser vergleichsweise kleiner Südwasserhecht(esox lucius) hat in der Tat ein vorfachfeindlicheres Gebiss, als beispielsweise der furchterregender ausschauende Barracuda.

Wer mit Stahlvorfach noch nie einen guten Hecht verloren hat, der möge auf Holz klopfen und hoffen das es so bleibt!
Ich für meinen Teil, habe die umgekehrte Erfahrung von dem gemacht, was hier viele als Argument gegen Monofile ins Feld führen:
=> mind. 2 Stück 1Meter+ Hechte mit Stahlvorfach durch Vorfachbruch verloren, keinen einzigen Hecht mit Hardmono verloren, bei über 200 Fängen, auch nicht in der Kategorie ü 1Meter!


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2021)

Jou, ich kann's nur immer wiederholen.
Der Vergleich 100lbs Mono zu 25lbs Stahl hinkt. Mache das gleiche nochmal mit 100 zu 100 lbs Tragkraft.


----------



## Bilch (23. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer, ich habe viel zu wenig Erfahrung mit Hechtangeln um irgendetwas dagegen zu sagen, vertraue Stahl, weil mich die mit viel mehr Erfahrung überzeugt haben, muss Dir aber gratulieren zu Deiner ausführlichen Argumentation


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wer mit Stahlvorfach noch nie einen guten Hecht verloren hat, der möge auf Holz klopfen und hoffen das es so bleibt!


Das gilt aber umgekehrt auch für die Verwender von Mono. Hat halt jeder so seine eigene Erfahrungen.  Kann auch genau andersrum sein als bei Dir.

Ich kann mich an einen Artikel in einer alten F&F erinnern, wo der Autor behauptet hat, er hätte beim Spinnfischen ganz ohne Vorfach noch nie nen Hecht verloren, weil die immer vorne im Maul hängen würden. Da dachte ich auch, dass der wohl bisher nur Dusel hatte und das nur eine Frage der Zeit sein würde.

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir recht.

Jede Vorfachart hat Schwachpunkte.

Mono ist nicht bisssicher, beim Stahl sind es die Knicke,  bei Titan die Materialermüdung etc. . 



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hechte interessiert es nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung in 75% der Fälle überhaupt nicht, welche Farbe das Vorfach hat, ob es dünn oder dick ist.


Die  Hechte bei Dir vielleicht nicht, das kommt ggf. auch auf die Gewässer an.

Wenn man allerdings FC ab  1mm aufwärts einsetzen möchte, kann man sich z.B. von der Aktion einiger Kunstköder verabschieden.

Wenn ich Deinen Nickname so anschaue, passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.

Muss aber jeder selber entscheiden, in welcher Situation er auf welches Vorfach setzten möchte.

Ich hoffe, ihr bleibt von negativen Überraschungen verschont.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, ich kann's nur immer wiederholen.
> Der Vergleich 100lbs Mono zu 25lbs Stahl hinkt. Mache das gleiche nochmal mit 100 zu 100 lbs Tragkraft.


Nun, von den physikalischen Werten(z.B. Tragkraft) her, hinkt der Vergleich natürlich, aber ich muss ja vergleichen, was eben benutzt wird und monofiles Material für's Hechtangeln ist nunmal sehr dick, wenn es nicht zu Fischverlust durch Durchbiss führen soll.
Und beim Reißen, Rupfen, Ziehen, Knicken... hält das Mono einfach eher als das Stahlvorfach(kann jeder gerne mal testen).
Mir nutzt es bei einem hypothetischen Vorfachbruch nichts, wenn ich nachher sagen kann: "Ich habe aber Stahl verwendet, der Hecht hat es nicht durchgebissen, es ist einfach nur unterhalb der Quetschhülse abgebrochen/durchgerissen, so ein Pech."


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> hält das Mono einfach eher als das Stahlvorfach(kann jeder gerne mal testen).


Ich hab noch nie versucht ein Stahlvorfach von 1mm + durch Reißen, Rupfen, Ziehen, Knicken etc. zu zerreißen, könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, dass das ziemlich schwierig würde.

Aber wie gesagt, da hat halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Vorlieben.

Pauschalaussagen sind da schwierig, wie so oft beim Angeln .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Wenn man allerdings FC ab  1mm aufwärts einsetzen möchte, kann man sich z.B. von der Aktion einiger Kunstköder verabschieden.
> 
> Wenn ich Deinen Nickname so anschaue, passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen....


Das ist richtig, für alles ist so dickes Material nicht geeignet.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass das bei meinen gezielten Aktionen auf Hecht kaum eine Rolle spielt, ich Köder und Systeme fische (Drakovitch- System mit großen toten Köderfischen, Gummifischen >25cm).
Wo es nicht zu vermeiden ist, der Lauf des Köders beeinträchtigt werden würde, nutze auch ich Vorfächer aus Metall (Titan, Wolframlegierungen, Stahl).
Hier kann ich jedem nur die Vorfächer von StanMar (polnische Firma) ans Herz legen, die haben "Wolfram- Leader" Vorfächer bei denen wenigstens der Schwachpunkt Crimpung/Quetschhülse nicht vorkommt und das Material ist sehr fein!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab noch nie versucht ein Stahlvorfach von 1mm + durch Reißen, Rupfen, Ziehen, Knicken etc. zu zerreißen, könnte mir aber schon vorstellen, dass das ziemlich schwierig würde.
> 
> ...


Wer fischt bitte mit Stahlvorfach 1mm+?
Wozu habe ich geschrieben, dass ich verglichen habe/vergleichen muss, was gefischt wird, also Hardmono ~0,9mm vs. Stahl(mit etwa 15kg/ca. 0,40mm, weil dünner bei Großhecht gar keinen Sinn macht).
Da bin ich doch schon in meiner Reaktion auf JKC- Beitrag drauf eingegangen!


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hechte interessiert es nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung in 75% der Fälle überhaupt nicht, welche Farbe das Vorfach hat, ob es dünn oder dick ist.


Warum sollte man dann mit 1mm FC fischen, wenn man bei 1mm Stahl neben der höheren Tragkraft noch zusätzlich den Vorteil hätte, dass es nicht durchgebissen oder oder durchgescheuert würde?

Wirkt auf mich jetzt irgendwie nicht so richtig überzeugend.

Wenn Du in Dein Setup Vertrauen hast, ist das ja in Ordnung.

Du musst aber auch akzeptieren, dass das auch für andere Angler gilt und die sich nicht von Dir bekehren lassen.

Auch sehr profilierte Raubfischexperten haben da durchaus andere Ansichten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Warum sollte man dann mit 1mm FC fischen, wenn man bei 1mm Stahl neben der höheren Tragkraft noch zusätzlich den Vorteil hätte, dass es nicht durchgebissen oder oder durchgescheuert würde?


Der Nachteil keinen Puffer zu haben, die Schockbelastungsproblematik und die Haltbarkeit der Quetschstelle sind auch bei 1mm Stahl nicht besser.
Gequetscht werden nur ein paar Seelen auf der Länge der Quetschhülse, ob da noch z.B. 44 Seelen unter den 5 liegen die mit den Quetschpunkten gehalten werden, spielt für die Haltbarkeit keine Rolle; die rutschen genauso raus, wie bei dünnerem Stahlvorfach.
Das sind meine Argumente.
Bekehren will hier niemanden, lediglich ein Gegengewicht zur einseitigen Stahl ist the one and only darstellen und aufzeigen, dass die Resistenz gegen Durchbiss nur ein Faktor von vielen ist, die darüber entscheiden, ob ein Vorfachmaterial hält.
Für mich haben nahezu alle Vorfachmaterialien ihre Daseinsberechtigung(Stahlvorfach, Spinnstange, Hardmono...), nur in Bezug auf Hechtangeln halte ich nicht viel von FC oder Kevlar.
Wenn ich Mono benutze dann Hardmono(z.B. das Regenerator von Savage Gear oder welches aus dem Off Shore- Bereich).


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Gequetscht werden nur ein paar Seelen auf der Länge der Quetschhülse, ob da noch z.B. 44 Seelen unter den 5 liegen die mit den Quetschpunkten gehalten werden, spielt für die Haltbarkeit keine Rolle; die rutschen genauso raus, wie bei dünnerem Stahlvorfach.
> Das sind meine Argumente.


Ich überprüfe ziemlich regelmäßig die Belastungsgrenze meiner Stahlvorfächer mit meinem Köderretter. Dabei ist es tatsächlich einige Male passiert, dass eine Quetschung relativ früh aufgegeben hat, bei so geschätzt 50% Materialtragkraft. Seit dem verschweiße ich den Nylonmantel auf 2 bis 4cm Länge zusätzlich zur Quetschung und damit ist das passé.
Selbst zum Wallerangeln reichte im Drill aber auch die reine Quetschung.
Bei Materialien ohne Nylonmantel, wie ich sie in Stärken bis 250lbs zum Stingerbau verwende, habe ich je Seite auch schon 2 Hülsen verwendet. Ist meiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht notwendig, da auch eine Hülse den Job sehr gut macht. Vorfächer ohne Nylonmantel habe ich noch nie aufgezogen.
Lediglich mit 1x1 Titan hatte ich bisher probleme, dass Quetschhülsen nicht ausreichend Tragkraft lieferten. Bei 125Lbs-Material konnte ich sogar 3 Hülsen je Seite relativ einfach aufziehen.
 Im vergangenen Urlaub hatten wir die Situation mit dem Köderretter bei dem FC eines Kollegen, ich habe die obere Quetschhülse bei gefühlt 20 - 50% Tragkraft aufgezogen. Das Vorfach war gewissenhaft gequetscht und das kurze Ende gegen durchrutschen mit dem Feuerzeug verpilzt.
Im Frühsommer erlebten wir am Wasser wie ein Kajakangler einen großen Wels durch die selbe Problematik verloren hat, die untere Hülse seines an sich wallertauglichen Monovorfachs hat nicht gehalten.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ob ein Vorfach hält, hängt neben dem Material sicherlich auch von der Verarbeitung und dem jeweiligen Zustand ab.

Mono hat halt zusätzlich noch den Nachteil nicht völlig  bissfest zu sein.

Ein sauber verarbeitetes, entsprechend dickes Mono wird vermutlich mehr Sicherheit bieten als ein schlecht gequetschtes, relativ dünnes Stahlvorfach.

In ein tadelloses Stahlvorfach in einer Stärke wo es ein 1mm+ Mono gleichwertig ersetzen kann, hätte ich aber mehr Vertrauen.

Wie groß der Unterschied beim Puffer auf die relativ kurze Länge ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Geschichten von verlorenen Hechten wegen Mono hab ich bisher schon häufig gehört/gelesen,  von Verlusten wegen Stahl sehr selten.

Ob das tatsächlich repräsentativ ist, weiß ich nicht.

Wer aber mit Stahl schon Probleme hatte und mit Mono bisher nicht, wird da sicherlich  ne andere Sichtweise haben. 

Soll jeder damit angeln, wo er am meisten Vertrauen hat.

Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Anglern und Hechten, dass die Vorfächer halten mögen, egal aus welchem Material.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Seit dem verschweiße ich den Nylonmantel auf 2 bis 4cm Länge zusätzlich zur Quetschung und damit ist das passé.


Wo verschweißt du das Vorfach, vor, zwischen oder nach der Hülse. Ich nehme in den dicken Stärken immer zwei Hülsen, bin aber von Stahlhülsen auf Aluhülsen gewechselt, sagen mir irgendwie besser zu. Meine stärksten Ummantelten Vorfächer halten 175 lbs oder 80 kg, wenn was schwächelt, ist immer noch genug Resthaltevermögen vorhanden. So ein Bigbait ist ja nun auch nicht für einen Zehner zu bekommen. 
Hardmono, FC oder Mono kommen für mich als Vorfach aus Prinzip nicht in Frage, Titan nur bei kleineren Ködern.


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke das ist im Prinzip egal, allein der verschweißte Nylonmantel bringt vermutlich genug Tragkraft auf. Ich verschweiße unterhalb der Hülse, heißt ich lasse den Überstand etwas aus der Hülse raus schauen, quetsche normal und dann verschweiße ich.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Geschichten von verlorenen Hechten wegen Mono hab ich bisher schon häufig gehört/gelesen,  von Verlusten wegen Stahl sehr selten.
> 
> Ob das tatsächlich repräsentativ ist, weiß ich nicht....


Das ist es eben, vom Hören, Sagen oder Lesen!
Problem dabei ist, das auch Leute Geschichten erzählen und eigentlich nur nachplappern, weil sie ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, von vorneherein voreingenommen waren und gleich eine Meinung dazu hatten Daher für mich eher nicht repräsentativ!


fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Wer aber mit Stahl schon Probleme hatte und mit Mono bisher nicht, wird da sicherlich  ne andere Sichtweise haben....


So geht es mir.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Anglern und Hechten, dass die Vorfächer halten mögen, egal aus welchem Material.


So sehe ich das auch => leben und leben lassen!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist im Prinzip egal, allein der verschweißte Nylonmantel bringt vermutlich genug Tragkraft auf. Ich verschweiße unterhalb der Hülse, heißt ich lasse den Überstand etwas aus der Hülse raus schauen, quetsche normal und dann verschweiße ich....


Frag mich bitte nicht, warum ich noch nie nylonummanteltes Stahlvorfach ausprobiert habe; keine Ahnung warum ich Depp(ist schon peinlich) da noch nicht draufgekommen bin, das noch nie ausprobiert habe.
Die Logik sagt jedenfalls, dass das gerade in Bezug auf die Quetschstelle enorme Vorteile und somit positive Auswirkungen auf die Zugfestigkeit hat.
Und die Quetschstelle ist(wie du auch schon bei FC selbst erlebt hast) generell die Schwachstelle überhaupt, egal welches Vorfachmaterial, hier ist in doppeltem Sinn stets der Knackpunkt.
Der punktuelle Druck der Quetschpunkte auf die Stahlseelen wird bei Nylonmantel sicherlich abgemildert; die Haftreibung des parallel in der Hülse laufenden Vorfachmaterials sollte sehr viel höher sein, als bei blankem Material, von deiner Verschweißung mal ganz abgesehen.
Geile Idee muss ich sagen, da muss ich nochmal ran!
'Ne zeitlang hatte ich Stahlvorfächer selbst gebaut und dabei statt Quetschhülsen sehr feinen Kupferdraht genommen. Auf einigen Zentimetern Strecke, die Enden der Schlaufe, minutiös, peinlichst sauber mit dem Kupferdraht stramm umwickelt und anschließend mit Weichlot verlötet.
Mit den Vorfächern gab es null Probleme, die Tragkraft war phänomenal, die rissen beim Test auch mal mittendrin, aber der Aufwand wurde mir irgendwann echt zu viel. Da muss man schon viel Langeweile haben oder Rentner sein, um so einen Zauber zu veranstalten.
Ganz ehrlich, mit Frau, Haus, Grundstück zwei Kindern und 'nem bescheiden bezahlten Job in einem Unternehmen mit 18 Mitarbeitern hast du echt andere Probleme und keine Zeit customized special Stahlvorfächer zu "stricken".


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dafür wieder Prügel beziehe, ich traue dem Stahl eher weniger, als einem dicken Hardmono und kann die unkritische Lobhuddelei auf den Stahl und den undifferenzierten Hate auf Mono, nicht nachvollziehen


Aberaberaber, lieber Sensitivfischer, wenn mir als Außenstehender ohne Ahnung und Plan der Einwurf von der Seitenlinie erlaubt sei:

Ihr Raubfischjungs kennt Eure Zielfische aus dem Effeff alle guten Spinnruten/Rollen habt ihr zigmal besprochen, c&r ist öde und Köder sind Privatsache:

Ihr braucht einfach eure jährliche Stahl vs. Monodiskussion, das ist wie Wichteln, Ostern oder Em/WM oder andere Anlässe. Ich freu mich jeden Spätsommer aufs neue darauf.  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aberaberaber, lieber Sensitivfischer, wenn mir als Außenstehender ohne Ahnung und Plan der Einwurf von der Seitenlinie erlaubt sei:
> 
> Ihr Raubfischjungs kennt Eure Zielfische aus dem Effeff alle guten Spinnruten/Rollen habt ihr zigmal besprochen, c&r ist öde und Köder sind Privatsache:
> 
> ...


Was soll man dazu sagen?
Ja, es scheint wirklich so zu sein...alle Jahre wieder....
Einer fängt damit an, jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu...hast schon Recht.


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> Ja, es scheint wirklich so zu sein...alle Jahre wieder....
> Einer fängt damit an, jeder gibt seinen Senf dazu...hast schon Recht.


Ich finde so gehört sichs auch. Wir im Ükel haben auch sk verschiedene Themen, die wir Jahr um Jahr aufs Neue verhandeln. Die Positionen und Argumente sind bekannt, aber wir alle lieben es immer aufs neue. Ist vermutlich irgendson identitätsstiftendes Ritualzeugs oder Sozialkohäsives Dingens, wovon die Missus immer redet. Whateva.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2021)

Und dabei ist die alljährliche Diskussion ums angeblich hechtsichere Kunststoffvorfach immer genau dann beendet, wenn irgendwer davon berichtet, daß ihm sein Kunststoffvorfach von einem Hecht durchgebissen wurde.

Logisch, oder? 


PS: Daran ändert übrigens auch nichts, daß durch Fehlquetschungen oder eigene Schusseligkeit immer mal wieder Metallvorfächer reißen, denn auch die waren vorher selbstverständlich zu 100% hechtsicher.


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Logisch, oder?


Ich beziehe da keine Position, dafür fehlt mir die Expertise (0,75 Hechte pro Jahr).
Ich konstatieren nur die soziale Tatsache der Vorfachdiskussion an sich, aber das mir grossem Vergnügen und übrigens auch mit inhaltlichem Gewinn.


----------



## Fruehling (23. Oktober 2021)

Okay, versuche ich es mit Hühnerherzen, weil mehr Expertise: Wenn behauptet wird, alle Hühnerherzen sind rot, dann aber ein blaues auftaucht, ist die Behauptung falsch.


----------



## Minimax (24. Oktober 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Okay, *versuche* ich es mit Hühnerherzen, weil mehr Expertise: behauptet wird, alle Hühnerherzen sind rot, dann aber ein blaues auftaucht, ist die Behauptung falsch.


Oh, das ist sehr freundlich, das Du 'es' erneut bei mir versuchst, aber ich fürchte ich muss an dieser Stelle auf das Fehlen jeglicher Fragezeichen ('?') In meinen Posts verweisen.


----------



## Fruehling (24. Oktober 2021)

Bilch hat mich verstanden, welche Freude!


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> das auch Leute Geschichten erzählen und eigentlich nur nachplappern,


Das mag es geben.

Aber wenn z.B. ein Uli Beyer erzählt, dass  Gäste gegen seinen Rat mit Mono gefischt haben und dann deshalb Großhechte verloren haben, er selber immer auf Stahl setzt, klingt das für mich eher nach Expertise als nach Geplapper.

Mag aber andere Koryphäen geben, die evtl. nen unterschiedlichen Standpunkt vertreten.

Ich selber habe übrigens auch schon erfolgreich mit Monovorfächern gefischt. Allerdings in Kanada bei meinen Touren auf Musky.
Das haben mir die einheimischen Experten so empfohlen.  Allerdings in Stärke ab 1,2mm und bei entsprechend großen Ködern, wo ein Überbeißen eher unwahrscheinlich ist.   Damit gab es auch keine Probleme.

Das wäre mir aber z.B. für  die  Situation am Vereinsgewässer einfach nicht sensitiv genug.

Aber wie gesagt, soll jeder mit dem Zeug fischen, dem er vertraut.

Pauschallösungen, die bei jedem Angler und Gewässer gleich gut funktionieren, gibt es beim Angeln sehr selten.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Oktober 2021)

Zahnlose Hechte züchten und das Thema ist gegessen. 
Mit den Genetikern ist es wie mit einem 100€ Schein. Nicht da wennst sie brauchst.

Auf das Anraten mancher sog. Experten hier, überlege ich grad, mein Hechtzeug durch Big Game zu erweitern. Hab gleich n paar 40cm Fransenlurs und haisichere Stahlseile als Vorfächer rausgekramt, sowie 1,2mm Mono. Mich wundert es nicht mehr, wenn mittendrinn im Rhein jemand einen Malin fängt.
Da komm ich mit meinen Meterkleinhechten logischerrweise nicht mehr mit.
Respekt an die Rheinmarlingäng hir.  Leute - ihr macht mich fertig.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> haisichere Stahlseile als Vorfächer rausgekramt, sowie 1,2mm Mono


Da wirst Du aber mit Deiner 28g Rute schnell an die Belastungsgrenze stoßen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2021)

Das wird dann ein 24h Drill mit Abrissgarantie beim Landen... Big Game Feeling am Rhein


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da wirst Du aber mit Deiner 28g Rute schnell an die Belastungsgrenze stoßen.


Hab da nicht vor zu kleckern, wird wohl ein Seilbagger zum auswerfen werden.


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Oktober 2021)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Hai+im+Rhein&form=ANNTH1&refig=875794f0fa3649759beb13619d7724b8

Nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Oktober 2021)

Wie immer wird hier in den Nischen diskutiert.

Jeder hier ist vernünftig genug selbst zu wissen ob sein Vorfach zu seiner Situation passt. Wer nicht wird ohnehin nicht belehrbar sein. 
Ich fische verschieden stärken von Vorfächern. Auch verschieden Materialien. Je nach Risiko und zu erwartenden Fischarten.
Das Gleiche gilt für Ruten und Hauptschnur.
Ich denke das reicht.


----------



## Naish82 (25. Oktober 2021)

Oh. Aber diesmal wird der monoverfechter ausnahmsweise nicht gleich gebasht und beleidigt wie sonst… =)

Dann kann ich mich ja auch outen. 
Hab aus Neugier auch seit letzter Saison an der 250gr Bigbait Rute ein regenerator Vordach in 1mm. Fische damit auch ausschließlich größere Köder ab  ca 35cm 
(SG Burbot, castaic trout usw)
Selbst Fische der Meterklasse inhalieren diese Köder eigentlich nicht mehr bzw. sitzen meist an den Stingern gelöst vom Köder. Sollte ich mal aus Faulheit die Rute für kleinere Köder in der 150gr Klasse benutzen Schalte ich noch ein Stahl vor zur Sicherheit bzw für den köderlauf. Bzw haben die LT Modelle von SG eh stahl dran…


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich benutze das hier,








						CLIMAX Haruna Leader 1,20mm 95kg 50m Clear | Tackle-Deals.eu, 7,00 €
					

CLIMAX Haruna Leader 1,20mm 95kg 50m Clear jetzt online günstig kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				



sowie auch ein Leader in 1,4mm.
Diese haben schon ein paar, auch große Hechte, ohne Spuren gelandet.
Beide sind viel steifer, härter und tragkräftiger sowieso, als ein Zeck Vorfach in 1mm, welches ich zuvor für kurze Zeit eingesetzt habe.
Das Bild von JKC hat mich dennoch nachdenklich gemacht, aber hier wurde ein Stinger gekillt und kein Vorfach?
Als Stinger nutze ich 40 Kg Stahl!
Es ist so, das wie schon zuvor geschrieben wurde, wahrscheinlich kommen auch große Hechte nur äußerst selten in direkten Kontakt mit dem Vorfach, sonst würde man vielleicht auch häufiger von Vorfachschäden dieser Monostärken hören?
Mit diesen Monovorfächern fische ich nur mit der Bigbait, auf Großhecht wie auch auf Waller.
In der XH Rutenklasse fische ich nur Stahl, AFW in 45kg.








						AFW Surfstrand 1x7 Stainless Steel 90 lbs Meterware
					

AFW Surfstrand 1x7 Stainless Steel 90 lbs für den Gebrauch von größeren Wobblern, Jerks, Gummiködern oder beim Stinger-Bau.




					www.jerkbait.com
				




Jürgen


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich benutze das hier...


Hi, von dem Haruna Seamaster Leader in 1mm ist hier im Forum schonmal von einem Abbiss berichtet worden. (User Bavariabeni im Line Thru Trout Thread )
Das gekappte Fluo auf meinem Foto ist auch eine Line Thru Montage, da allerdings der hintere Drilling.
Afw machen gute Sachen und Preis-Leistung stimmt da in der Regel, vor allem gibt's von denen nicht nur so 5m Spulen. 
Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2021)

@ jkc, weiter oben hast du von 250Lbs Material geschrieben, transparent Nylon beschichtet.
(wo gibt es das?)
In der Stärke wird es jedenfalls die gewisse Steifheit haben, welche ständiges Überschlagen oder Einhaken der Köder im Vorfach vermeidet.
Das alte grün beschichtete Material war mir immer Suspekt, vor allem wenn es mehrfach benutzt wird und so lange, eventuell mit Beschädigung der Beschichtung, still vor sich hin rostet, bis zum nächsten Einsatz.
Und das Vorfach unter der Beschichtung unerkannt verrottet ist.
Zumindest bei dem transparenten Material, welches du benutzt, kann man wohl Roststellen unter der Beschichtung erkennen, es wird sich dann verfärben.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2021)

Hi, das oben erwähnte 250lbs Material ist ohne Ummantelung. Hatte ich meine ich mal für'n Appel und Ei über eBay in den USA gekauft, meine ich. Ummanteltes Material habe ich bisher "nur" bis 120Lbs in Verwendung, die Materialien an sich sind heute aber selbst bei den Billiganbietern aus rostfreiem Stahl und ich habe mit Rost niemals Probleme gehabt.
Beste Knicksicherheit bietet bei mir aktuell 125lbs 1x1 Titan, davon habe ich erst einmal ein Vorfach getauscht, da es bei einem Welsdrill um den Strahl der Brustflosse gewickelt war. Im Wurf überschlagene Magnum Bulldawgs oder vergleichbares ist da kein Problem. Verarbeitung ist nicht ganz einfach, da wie gesagt quetschen nicht möglich war und Knoten bei etwa 1mm Drahtstärke...mit etwas Übung, Mut zu Verschnitt und zwei Zangen geht's; jetzt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> 250Lbs Material geschrieben, transparent Nylon beschichtet.
> (wo gibt es das?)


Behr Ocean Steel, 175 lbs, Edelstahl, Nylon


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Verarbeitung ist nicht ganz einfach, da wie gesagt quetschen nicht möglich war und Knoten bei etwa 1mm Drahtstärke...mit etwas Übung, Mut zu Verschnitt und zwei Zangen geht's; jetzt.


Ich muss das alles mal an meinen Vorfach-Baubeauftragten weiter geben, aber der liest hier hoffentlich mit?
Danke für deine Ausführungen.

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (11. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx 

*So* baut man hechtsichere Vorfächer... 






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=359205905945538


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> NaabMäx
> 
> *So* baut man hechtsichere Vorfächer...
> 
> ...


So wird also meine Zahnseide hergestellt.

.....nene ......schön brav in Richtung Rhein adressieren, man erzählt sich ja in einem gewissen Forum, die hätten diese Dinger dort. 
http://dinoinfocentre.weebly.com/uploads/5/8/3/4/58343569/3835680.jpg?681


----------

